# Funny quiz



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I just found this quiz and lol'ed at the results.

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/the-nerd-geek-or-dork-test

My result:

Tri-Lamb Material
52 % Nerd, 4% Geek, 57% Dork

You scored better than half in Nerd and Dork, earning you the coveted title of: Tri-Lamb Material.

The classic, "80's" nerd, you are what most people think of when they think "nerd," largely due to 80's movies like Revenge of the Nerds and TV shows like Head of the Class. You're exceptionally bright and smart, and partly because of that have never quite fit in with your peers or social groups. Perhaps you've realized, or will someday, that it is possible to retain all of the things that you like about being brilliant and still make peace with the social cliques around you. Or maybe you won't--it's really not necessary. As the brothers of Lambda Lambda Lambda discovered, you're fine just the way you are and can take pride in that. I mean, who wants to be like Ogre, right!?

Congratulations!


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I scored 'Geek'


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Tri-Lamb Material

61 % Nerd, 17% Geek, 74% Dork


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Joe Normal

This is not to say that you don't have some Nerd, Geek or Dork inside of you--we all do, and you can see the percentages you have right above. This is just to say that none of those qualities stand out so much as to define you. Sure, you enjoy an episode of Star Trek now and again, and yeah, you kinda enjoyed a few classes back in the day. And, once in a while, you stumble while walking down the street even though there was nothing there to cause you to trip. But, for the most part, you look and act fairly typically, and aren't much of an outcast.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

30 percent nerd, 17 percent geek, 65 percent dork


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm a pure Nerd.....knew that already, now it's official :lol


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

Pure Dork
22%nerd
30%geek
57%dork


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Dork.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Tri-Lamb Material
83 % Nerd, 39% Geek, 52% Dork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joe Normal
13 % Nerd, 9% Geek, 43% Dork


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Pure Dork

43 % Nerd, 13% Geek, 65% Dork


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Pure Dork

48 % Nerd, 17% Geek, 61% Dork


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

Tri-Lamb Material
52 % Nerd, 39% Geek, 61% Dork


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Tri-Lamb Material
65% nerd
9% geek
57% dork


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

wow, lots of fellow tri-lambdas here  

Tri-Lamb Material
74 % Nerd, 22% Geek, 70% Dork


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmmm..so far, at 74%, I am still the biggest dork here. Who is the biggest nerd? Geek?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Joe Normal
30 % Nerd, 13% Geek, 39% Dork

AKA boring I think.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm an idiot, it seems. 

39 % Nerd, 35% Geek, 74% Dork


----------



## Eric32 (Mar 31, 2009)

35 % Nerd, 4% Geek, 26% Dork


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

43 % Nerd, 17% Geek, 61% Dork


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Outcast Genius
​65 % Nerd, 57% Geek, 61% Dork 
​:wtf that can't be right​


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Tri-Lamb Material

52 % Nerd, 22% Geek, 70% Dork


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Pure Nerd
65% Nerd, 39% Geek, 48% Dork


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pure Dork*

35 % Nerd, 43% Geek, 61% Dork


----------



## Shooting Star (Aug 5, 2010)

*Outcast Genius*

65 % Nerd, 52% Geek, 65% Dork


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

*Pure Nerd*

74 % Nerd, 43% Geek, 43% Dork

For The Record:

A Nerd is someone who is passionate about learning/being smart/academia.
A Geek is someone who is passionate about some particular area or subject, often an obscure or difficult one.
A Dork is someone who has difficulty with common social expectations/interactions.
You scored better than half in Nerd, earning you the title of: *Pure Nerd*.

The times, they are a-changing. It used to be that being exceptionally smart led to being unpopular, which would ultimately lead to picking up all of the traits and tendences associated with the "dork." No-longer. Being smart isn't as socially crippling as it once was, and even more so as you get older: eventually being a Pure Nerd will likely be replaced with the following label: Purely Successful.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

52% Nerd, 22% Geek, 52% Dork



Freedom2010 said:


> You scored better than half in Nerd and Dork, earning you the coveted title of: Tri-Lamb Material.
> 
> The classic, "80's" nerd, you are what most people think of when they think "nerd," largely due to 80's movies like Revenge of the Nerds and TV shows like Head of the Class. You're exceptionally bright and smart, and partly because of that have never quite fit in with your peers or social groups. Perhaps you've realized, or will someday, that it is possible to retain all of the things that you like about being brilliant and still make peace with the social cliques around you. Or maybe you won't--it's really not necessary. As the brothers of Lambda Lambda Lambda discovered, you're fine just the way you are and can take pride in that. I mean, who wants to be like Ogre, right!


yay


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

...
*Joe Normal*

30 % Nerd, 22% Geek, 26% Dork


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*Pure Dork*

48 % Nerd, 22% Geek, 52% Dork

I got called a "dork" by a computer. Sweet.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

*Pure Nerd*

57 % Nerd, 13% Geek, 30% Dork

Pretty much. =)


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pure Dork*

13% Nerd, 26% Geek, 70% Dork

"A Dork is someone who has difficulty with common social expectations/interactions."

Sounds about right.


----------



## suzieeQ (Sep 19, 2010)

Tri-Lamb Material
57% Nerd, 9% Geek, 61% Dork


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Joe Normal
30 % Nerd, 0% Geek, 30% Dork


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Pure Geek : D


----------

